# World Record Watermelon



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For the past month or so I've been trying to decide on a watermelon verity to plant this year. As a kid I remember a 2 to 3 foot long dark green melon that was once grown in Parker County Texas and made the area famous, have been unable to find even the name for that verity.

While hunting I found a picture that blew me away, the current world record holder at 268.8 pounds(Carolina Cross)! That is one huge watermelon!

I've ordered some seeds and will give them a try.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BTW, seeds from that melons line are only $20. per DOZEN!

Those aren't seeds from the world record melon, just its genetic line.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Keep us posted, please!

I will be curious about how these turn out. If I grew a watermelon that large, I would have to give it away or it would rot before I could eat all of it. I am interested in the flavor it has as well.

Last year, I ordered some starter heirloom plants from someone on Etsy. They did well. One we ordered was called "Moon and Stars" watermelon.

We got one melon from the plant, but it was the best watermelon I had tasted in decades. The melons we get from the stores are so tasteless, that I really have stopped buying and eating them. We also got some cantaloupe, honeydew, and others. They did well. We saved ALL the seeds from the melons.

I know that there are places where melons grow better, and we try here. I have to be careful where I plant mine because I have had ALL of my melons disappear.

This is where I got my plants. I have been wondering where I was going to get more organic plants/seeds this year, and it will be them!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LazyOxFarm?ref=search_shop_redirect


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Wholy crap! That is one big melon!!! It would take a dozen bottles of Everclear but would supply a good sized party. I would have to cut it into pieces to get it out of the garden!

The Moon and Stars melons are mighty tasty too.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

A friend sent me this article about a 64 pound squash grown in Oregon many years ago.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> A friend sent me this article about a 64 pound squash grown in Oregon many years ago.


I had a hard time reading it but I think I saw that it was a "banana squash".

I grow "Jumbo Pink Banana" squash that look similar to that one but the largest one i've ever grown is around 40 pounds, most average around 25 - 30.

Thats one big squash!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I had a hard time reading it but I think I saw that it was a "banana squash".
> 
> I grow "Jumbo Pink Banana" squash that look similar to that one but the largest one i've ever grown is around 40 pounds, most average around 25 - 30.
> Thats one big squash!


What does one do with a squash that large? Do you can it, freeze it, dehydrate it, or...? I like squash, but can only eat so much of it. When I say that, I mean I can only eat it rarely. I cannot eat it daily, weekly, or frequently.

Are you going to plant all 12 of those watermelon seeds this year?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Woody said:


> The Moon and Stars melons are mighty tasty too.


:ditto:

Davarm, keep us posted...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> What does one do with a squash that large? Do you can it, freeze it, dehydrate it, or...? I like squash, but can only eat so much of it. When I say that, I mean I can only eat it rarely. I cannot eat it daily, weekly, or frequently.
> 
> Are you going to plant all 12 of those watermelon seeds this year?


I can a lot of them(squash), dehydrate some, candy quite a bit of it and give a lot of them away. They make great pies, similar tasting but distinctly different than pumpkin, I've made pies from both canned and dehydrated, both are pretty good. The candied is pretty good to snack on, a few people from this forum have had it and have said it was good too. The smaller ones are good sliced in half and baked with butter and brown sugar, most are too big to fit in the oven so we dont do many like that.

YES, I'm going to plant all 12 of those watermelon seeds!!! I can only hope that I can get some melons anywhere near that big, may need a bandsaw to slice them!

*Andi - Woody,
I think I'll only have space for one other verity of watermelon and I'm trying to decide if its going to be the "Moon and Stars" or "Tom Watson"

Will keep eveyone posted on how they do.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

While doing research on the watermelons that have been grown in this area in the past, I found an interesting bit of info!

For years farmers would bring their largest watermelon to be judged and the best/biggest would be sent to the White House for the President and his family.

Anyone want to guess how it would go over if they were still doing that!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> While doing research on the watermelons that have been grown in this area in the past, I found an interesting bit of info!
> 
> For years farmers would bring their largest watermelon to be judged and the best/biggest would be sent to the White House for the President and his family.
> 
> Anyone want to guess how it would go over if they were still doing that!!!


Can you say ... Hate crime & racist!

but thanks for the interesting bit of info.  It is interesting...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

The Moon and Stars melons are mighty tasty too.[/QUOTE]

Moon & Stars is what we grow most of the time.
My mother likes the little Sugar Babies.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If they turn out you can always take them to Luling, TX.

http://www.watermelonthump.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=79


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been to Luling quite a few times, not to any of the festivals though, we drove through one time and could smell the watermelons before we even got into town, 

It's an interesting place, all the pump jacks(oil) are painted up to look like just about anything you can imagine.


BTW, I planted 1 row of the Carolina Cross and two rows of Jubilee, the Carolina Cross row has melons the size of grapefruit now and the Jubilee's are not far behind.


----------

